# Channellock 349's



## mikestew (Apr 18, 2011)

Does anyone here have experience using these linemans? How do they fare compared to Kleins? Just blew a hole in mine, and I've heard a lot of good things about this SPECIFIC model.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

My brother received a pair as a safety award and quickly passed them off to me, I quickly passed them along to someone else.

With that said, I think they would be a nice back up pair or something to use around the house.
Channellock makes very nice Channellock's.
Klein makes very nice Klein's.

I know some other brands put yellow and red on the handles to attract people that were raised on McDonads and think they are better but, some things should not be messed with.


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

I hate the multi colored handles, I will not buy the ones you speak of just because of it. The kleins look like a tool should, simple, straight to the point.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Svtlightning207 said:


> I hate the multi colored handles, I will not buy the ones you speak of just because of it. The kleins look like a tool should, simple, straight to the point.



SERIOUSLY?

Personally, I don't care what color they are, as long as they are well made, and do the job.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Channellock makes a superb linemans' plier, but that model isn't it.

The one I recommend is the one that also has a fish-tape puller, crimp die, and a few other bells & whistles on it.

I've tried their other linemens' pliers, and been quite disappointed.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Klein makes the best pair of linesman's in the industry IMO, but their screwdrivers are designed to wear way to early and are too costly.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

jrannis said:


> My brother received a pair as a safety award and quickly passed them off to me, I quickly passed them along to someone else.
> 
> With that said, I think they would be a nice back up pair or something to use around the house.
> Channellock makes very nice Channellock's.
> ...


Yellow and Red handles denote that its an 1000 VDE insulated tool, I hardly think McDonalds was their inspiration for that industry standard colour code either.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

This forum has been historically lukewarm to Channellock linemans but I would argue the quality of manufacture is equal or superior to whatever Klein is making today. I think some people can't get used to the way their cutting teeth are blunt one side and sharp on the other because it makes it hard to use it as an emergency wire stripper.

According to their site the 349 is supposed to be a higher-end 369. There's also a 3610 new for this year. Not sure if anyone else makes 10" linemans pliers.


----------



## mikestew (Apr 18, 2011)

There seems to be a bit of confusion here, the 349's are not the model with the multicolored handles. They have dipped blue grips like most channellock tools.

http://www.channellock.com/349-Linemens.aspx


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

The model I recommend is the 369CRFT. Avoid the rest.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes, I own them. And they sit in my back up bag. There's nothing special about them, it's an odd box joint design, but they wiggle at the joint just as much as any other plier.

I would take the 369 crft as the Amish guy said.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a couple of pairs of 349 always did a nice job for me.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

I use a pair of 369 crft and have a regular pair of 369s in the box. I have had Kleins before and had them stolen by other electricians. One beauty of the channellocks is any electrician that is a kleinguy will not steal them.


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm just referring to the knipex with the multicolored handle, I didn't like the grips at all, their other linesman with the red grips seemed nice. but niether the knipex or channellock felt as heavy as the klein. IMO.


----------

